# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Привет всем!

## Twonkybot

Привет все! 
Я новиуок! 
That's about it for my Russian for now.  I am just picking up my learning again after a very long time and hadn't learnt an aweful lot apart from polite greetings and alot of animal words.  ::  
I am hoping that interacting on here will help me progress a little quicker as generally pronouncing Russian is not a problem for me but typing, writing, recognising the words is difficult without and exchange with another person. 
I look forward to making new friends. 
Спасибо!

----------


## iCake

Welcom, *Twonkybot*. You've definiteluy come to the right place. There are a lot of friendly Russians here who are always willling to help you learn Russian in any way they can. The rest is up to you. You have to practice your Russian a lot if you want to achieve anything but I think you've got that covered. 
Cheers, hope to see more of you here.

----------


## maxmixiv

Hello, here you receive your first correction:
Я нови*ч*ок!   ::

----------


## Twonkybot

Спасибо maxmixiv!  ::  
That's exactly what I need to improve!

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

What does "twonkybot" mean? All hail robots! Kill the humans?  ::

----------


## Twonkybot

It's my favourite playing piece in a game called Roborally.  Each robot playing piece has a little name and my favourite is a little wonky, a bit like my Russian.  ::   So you were not far off at all!  Roborally: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games

----------


## vikk

Добро пожаловать, Twonkybot!
Рады приветствовать тебя здесь! ::

----------


## Twonkybot

Спасибо я пад быт здесь!   ::

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Спасибо, я рада(feminine)/рад(masculine) быть здесь.*
Still sounds not native.

----------


## Twonkybot

Arghhhh! LOL  I'm sure I will get it eventually.  I was just looking at this ending stuff today and it isn't as intuitive as the romantic languages, but possibly because I studied Latin at school. 
I am getting slightly confused as to why you would say... 
пожнлая женщина 
but then the endings change to being thus in the following sentence.... 
У пожилой женщины седые волосы 
Normally I would have expected the endings to follow the subject but this does not appear to be the case here. 
I assume it is following the gender & quantity of the thing belonging to the subject in this instance?  Maybe....?  I'm finding this definitely foreign!  ::

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

У пожилой женщины седые волосы = There is gray hair at old woman.
There is hidden verb "есть". 
So acting object is волосы, they "exist" <- action.
And specification of action with place: where? whom at? do they exist. At woman -> У женщины. 
Than we specify each noun with an adjective -> the same case.
У женщины (genitive) -> пожилой (genitive).
Волосы (nominative) -> седые (nominative). 
That is how it works. On my not professional opinion and debris of school knowledge.  ::  Enjoy!

----------


## Twonkybot

Спасибо Dmitry! 
I need to digest this now.  It is quite complicated next to what I have knowledge of before. 
I have met a little of the expanded gender thing before in Brazilian Portuguese where if I say thankyou I would say 'obrigada' but a male would say 'obrigado' but the verb for I would stay the same whether male or female. 
I can see in Russian that the subject of the verb can be quite difficult to identify for the likes of me.   ::  
I have some hard work ahead of me I think!!  ::

----------


## vikk

Don't give up. It's basic. 
I need to study more and more also)) It's difficult but very interesting!

----------


## Twonkybot

Спасибо Vikk! 
I will keep going.  I find languages interesting as you say and I find Russian very poetic in sound unlike the harsh way it is sometimes presented in films. 
I am glad I have found this site as it will encourage me to progress and I have you good people to help me.  ::

----------


## Twonkybot

Ooh, I have just found the cases in Russian section on this site.  Wow, you have alot of cases!  ::

----------


## Valda

6 is a lot? Hungarian has 18  ::

----------


## Twonkybot

Thank God I am not learning Hungarian is all I can say then Valda.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Technically there are also:  *Звательный падеж* - (*Vocative*) which sometimes used when addressing someone:
Аня — Ань!; Саша — Саш!. Также старый звательный падеж сохранился в словах «Боже» (Бог), «Господи» (Господь), «старче» (старец), «отче» (отец) и других. Третья форма звательного падежа сохранилась в словах «деда», «доча», «мати» и т. п.  
This was officially the seventh case in Russian grammar book before 1918.  *Второй предложный* (*Locative* or *second prepositional*). Since not many words has the form in its case (about a hundred in the total) it isn't considered a stand-alone case.
prepositional: «о шкафе» — locative: «в шкафу» 
prepositional: «о лесе» — lovative: «в лесу»  *Количественно-определительный* (*Partitive* or *second genitive*)
gen: «нет сахара» vs. part: «положить сахару»

----------


## Twonkybot

Hold on Ramil, don't give me more I'm only just getting to grips with... 
Мужчина бежут за малчиком 
and I've probably got something in that wrong!  ::

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Бегут <- plural.
Бежит <- singular. 
Мужчина бежит за мальчиком.
Мужчины бегут за мальчиком. 
беж/бег is the same root

----------


## vikk

> Technically there are also:  *Звательный падеж* - (*Vocative*) which sometimes used when addressing someone:
> Аня — Ань!; Саша — Саш!. Также старый звательный падеж сохранился в словах «Боже» (Бог), «Господи» (Господь), «старче» (старец), «отче» (отец) и других. Третья форма звательного падежа сохранилась в словах «деда», «доча», «мати» и т. п.  
> This was officially the seventh case in Russian grammar book before 1918.  *Второй предложный* (*Locative* or *second prepositional*). Since not many words has the form in its case (about a hundred in the total) it isn't considered a stand-alone case.
> prepositional: «о шкафе» — locative: «в шкафу» 
> prepositional: «о лесе» — lovative: «в лесу»  *Количественно-определительный* (*Partitive* or *second genitive*)
> gen: «нет сахара» vs. part: «положить сахару»

 Во дела!!! С рождения (больше 30 лет) говорю по-русски, а про такие падежи и не слыхал даже :: 
Век живи - век учись!!! ::

----------


## Twonkybot

Possibly because 1918 is much before your time?  ::

----------


## vikk

U're Absolutely right!))))

----------


## bublinka

Hi, Twonkybot!
Welcome to MR! I just wanted to say that I love Roborally too!
In fact I'm  really addicted to board games  ::  And for us it's one good way to practice English because translations are often bad and sometimes even change the rules.

----------


## lorente

Hello and welcome to MR! You came to right place. I hope you can improve your russian and you can know more about our country, people, traditions etc. As for me I am interested in learning english, I have been studying it for 2 years and I need more practice conversation too. So if you would like we can hello each both. Anyway, I am a russian/kazakh language teacher)))

----------

